# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  I hate ~ dislike ~ the regular store bread

## valley ranch

It'a just ~ unbleached flower, water ~egg ~ yeast ~ sugar ~ I forgot the salt this time ~ Oh ` I put in some Sev Gundig ( Nigella Seed ) oh and a bit of Olive Oil ```

----------

Madison (08-31-2018),Rutabaga (08-31-2018)

----------


## Dan40

C'mon now, you must love this food of the gods.





The fish gods.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-01-2018),valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## DLLS

It has been awhile since I had homemade bread.  Stuff is great especially when it is still warm, put some butter on a large slice.  Heaven on earth.

----------

Old Navy (08-31-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-01-2018),OneDumbBlonde (09-02-2018),Rickity Plumber (09-01-2018),valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## DLLS

> C'mon now, you must love this food of the gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fish gods.


Wonder who buys that stuff.

----------

valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Love my Breadmaker!

----------

Madison (08-31-2018),Northern Rivers (09-01-2018),Rickity Plumber (09-01-2018),valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

I would make some this evening but my Husband is bringing home In and Out!

----------

Madison (08-31-2018),Northern Rivers (09-01-2018),Rutabaga (08-31-2018),valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

bread should be hearty, heavy and with a crunchy crust...


sourdough, and all baguettes are my favorites...

----------

valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I would make some this evening but my Husband is bringing home In and Out!


good burgers and fries,,,too bad its 50 miles each way from here...

----------

valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Just doing our part to help drive libtards insane!  :Headbang:

----------

Rutabaga (09-01-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> Wonder who buys that stuff.


Catfish fishermen.  They make doughball bait with it.

----------

valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> bread should be hearty, heavy and with a crunchy crust...
> 
> 
> sourdough, and all baguettes are my favorites...


One of the few things I miss from California, Good Sourdough bread.  Crusts so hard they could cut your mouth, with that nutty baked flavor and then the bread inside could stand up to anything.  Tomato sauces, cioppinos, etc.

----------

valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

There used to be restaurants I'd eat at, just for their baked-on-site bread.

That was then.  NOW...bread is a no-no.  If I could just drop 30 more pounds, maybe I could start eating it, in moderation...

----------

tiny1 (09-01-2018),valley ranch (08-31-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Wonder who buys that stuff.


Wonder how they've been able to sell that cardboard for 60 years.

Hostess is gone; but that tasteless crap is still with us.

----------


## valley ranch

Julia Child said: " How can a country be great if their bread taste like Kleenex "

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Julia Child said: " How can a country be great if their bread taste like Kleenex "


And Julia's physician probably said, "No bread, Julia.  Lose a hundred pounds."

Julia's physician is still probably practicing.  But...where's Julia?

EDIT:  I guess she wasn't grossly obese.  I'm remembering some OTHER tevee cook...

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I would make some this evening but my Husband is bringing home In and Out!


Does he bring home the ole in 'n out much?  :Sofa:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I would make some this evening but my Husband is bringing home In and Out!


You lucky Western State resident you! 


Call me jealous.  :Sad20:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Does he bring home the ole in 'n out much?


I'd hide myself too!

----------


## Old Tex

> good burgers and fries,,,too bad its 50 miles each way from here...


Rutabaga it's all perspective & need. We once drove two countries away to stand in the rain & eat a baked potato. And it was worth the drive!

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> It has been awhile since I had homemade bread.  Stuff is great especially when it is still warm, put some butter on a large slice.  Heaven on earth.


My dad would bake several loaves during Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays.  Us kids would be sitting at the table with a knives and butter waiting fof the loaves to come out of the oven.  Good eating.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Catfish fishermen.  They make doughball bait with it.


Add a packet of Strawberry Jello and some sugar to the dough and the fish just tear that stuff up.

----------

tiny1 (09-01-2018)

----------


## tiny1

> Add a packet of Strawberry Jello and some sugar to the dough and the fish just tear that stuff up.


I fish for money.  I go to "Pay Lakes" to carp fish.  You can win money for biggest fish each hour, and big fish for the day, week and month.  Additionally, you can enter the "Jugs" for 5 bucks each.  If you catch a carp that weighs EXACTLY what the jugs says, you win all the money in the Jug.  I've never won a Jug, but I took a novice friend with me once, and he won 1200 bucks.  Paid my way, and gave me 100 for taking him.
We often use Strawberry Jello in Dough, and also Butter Almond flavoring.  We use Rice, Cereal, and other grainy substances for a base, and flavor them with Cinnamon, Maple, vanilla, etc.  Lots of fun.

----------


## Svante

> C'mon now, you must love this food of the gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fish gods.



.
this nice lady, she make the bread    :Smile:

----------


## Daily Bread

> C'mon now, you must love this food of the gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fish gods.


That's blasphemy . You commie pinko you . That stuff and some Skippy peanut butter is better than Viagra .

----------


## Dan40

> That's blasphemy . You commie pinko you . That stuff and some Skippy peanut butter is better than Viagra .


I suspect you're "doing it," wrong.

----------

Daily Bread (09-01-2018)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I fish for money.  I go to "Pay Lakes" to carp fish.  You can win money for biggest fish each hour, and big fish for the day, week and month.  Additionally, you can enter the "Jugs" for 5 bucks each.  If you catch a carp that weighs EXACTLY what the jugs says, you win all the money in the Jug.  I've never won a Jug, but I took a novice friend with me once, and he won 1200 bucks.  Paid my way, and gave me 100 for taking him.
> We often use Strawberry Jello in Dough, and also Butter Almond flavoring.  We use Rice, Cereal, and other grainy substances for a base, and flavor them with Cinnamon, Maple, vanilla, etc.  Lots of fun.


The only flavoring I have ever used was Strawberry Jello, perhaps I'll try something else.  I do use corn for Trout, it works pretty good.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Does he bring home the ole in 'n out much?


I'll never tell! :Cool20:

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> The only flavoring I have ever used was Strawberry Jello, perhaps I'll try something else.  I do use corn for Trout, it works pretty good.


Try Wheaties and Dr. Pepper! They love it!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-01-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

"Nigella seed" hmm...sounds racist!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DLLS

> I would make some this evening but my Husband is bringing home In and Out!


Your husband is bringing home in and out?  Doesn't that particular appendage always travel with your husband?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Your husband is bringing home in and out?  Doesn't that particular appendage always travel with your husband?


LOL! the hamburgers from In and Out

----------


## Dan40

In


Out



Repeat if necessary.


POLISH sex manual.


damn, didn't work.

----------

